# Halloweeny Art at KC Art Museum



## VGhoulson

Looking great Terra!!!! Good for you!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*HALLOW TERRA! I had been unable to spend much time on HF - all consuming activity with moving my folks into downsized independnt living. I knew I needed a kick start to regenerate my Hallow-vibe, so naturally I thought immersing myself in the Land of Terra would get the grey matter charged up for Halloween 2013. Your blog does the trick! 

What a fantastic sojourn to the museum and you found some truly creepy inspirations for new Halloween projects. I can only imagine how these works of art will inspire your endeavors in the future! Thanks for sharing. And good job on the healthy weight loss! BOO!*


----------

